# Shiznat Charters



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

After reading a few posts about lackluster Charter experiences, I'd like to ask "What is your favorite Charter(s) boats?" 

Mine are: 
-Hallelujah (Teaches Lair - Hatteras Island). Been out three times w/ Capt. Doug and we caught our limit every time. He works hard
-Citation (Hatteras Harbor - Hatteras Island). Capt. Fred doesn't say much, but we always caught a nice amount of Sails, Wahoo and Mahi.
-Sea Creature (Teaches Lair - Hatteras Island) Capt. Creach is a nice guy and we got a butt load of Wahoo on his boat. 

What's your thoughts??


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

HOOKED UP captain Louis Glasor outa Taylors Landing in Norfolk.

you da man Louis


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> After reading a few posts about lackluster Charter experiences, I'd like to ask "What is your favorite Charter(s) boats?"
> 
> Mine are:
> -Hallelujah (Teaches Lair - Hatteras Island). Been out three times w/ Capt. Doug and we caught our limit every time. He works hard
> ...



Ill second the Sea Creature.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Miss Hatteras (Odens Dock) Spurgeon always finds 
the fish no matter what.

Hang-On (Hatteras Harbor) Steve Gwin. Loves chasin cobia


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey.
I forgot to throw in the SeaBear. Capt. Eddie don't take no cussin', but will put you on the Brown Suits!! Just look for the rays and 3 Cobia will be right behind 'em.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Fav's:
Tunawahoo
CockRobin
Gambler
Hooked Up 1&2
Everyone at Canyon River Club in Point Pleasant.

Least:
Not to many really dont want to get anyone upset since i do work in the charter business..


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

The Godspeed is a good one too.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

My Pick Is The Marlin Mania out of Teachs Lair- Hatteras Village-- Jim Bowman will work his a$$ of for his party.

Capt.Skid


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

My favorite is Samana Charters-Jupiter FL.

Will put you on bottomfish as good as anyone. Also great for when the nice kings are running.


----------

